# إدخال حرف في حرف مثله



## Ibn Nacer

Hello,

I want to understand the grammatical construction of the words in red : إدخال حرف في حرف مثله
 Is an annexation of three terms ?

 Thank you very much.


----------



## lukebeadgcf

I think it is حرفٍ مِثْلَهُ

That is: a letter of the same kind.


----------



## Ibn Nacer

lukebeadgcf said:


> I think it is حرفٍ مِثْلَهُ
> 
> That is: a letter of the same kind.



Thank you very much.

 So it's not an annexation of three terms because the word مِثْلَ is mansûb.


----------



## lukebeadgcf

I don't think so. I considered حَرْفِ مَثَلِهِ, but to me that doesn't make sense in this context.


----------



## cherine

Hi,

I don't see why you made مثل manSuub ya Luke 
To me, it's a majruur: في حرفٍ مِثْلِه whereas مثل is an adjective.

And I understand the sentence as: gemination of 2 similar letters/particles. More context is needed to understand what the sentence means exactly.


----------



## Ibn Nacer

cherine said:


> Hi,
> 
> I don't see why you made مثل manSuub ya Luke
> To me, it's a majruur: في حرفٍ مِثْلِه whereas مثل is an adjective.



The problem is that the word حرفٍ is indefinite and the word مِثْلِ is definite by the annexation.




cherine said:


> And I understand the sentence as: gemination of 2 similar  letters/particles. More context is needed to understand what the  sentence means exactly.



Oui c'est bien ça : 
* الإدغام:*  إدخال حرف في حرف مثله، بحيث يصيران حرفاً مشدَّداً، نحو: [قَلْلَ *=* قَلَّ، وعَدْدَ *=* عَدَّ].إ​


----------



## cherine

Ibn Nacer said:


> The problem is that the word حرفٍ is indefinite and the word مِثْلِ is definite by the annexation.


It's still a نعت/صفة . Here's a similar case in the Qur'an (سورة هود، الآية 13):

{ أَمْ يَقُولُونَ ٱفْتَرَاهُ قُلْ فَأْتُواْ بِعَشْرِ سُوَرٍ مِّثْلِهِ مُفْتَرَيَٰتٍ وَٱدْعُواْ مَنِ ٱسْتَطَعْتُمْ مِّن دُونِ ٱللَّهِ إِن كُنتُمْ صَادِقِينَ }
قوله تعالى: {أَمْ يَقُولُونَ}: في "أم" هذه وجهان، أحدهما: أنها منقطعةٌ فتقدَّر بـ"بل" والهمزة، فالتقدير: بل أتقولون افتراه. والضمير في "افتراه" لما يُوحَىٰ. والثاني: أنها متصلة، فقدَّروها بمعنىٰ: أيكتفون بما أوحينا إليك من القرآن أم يقولون إنه ليس من عند اللَّه؟.
قوله: {مِّثْلِهِ} نعت لـ"سُوَر" و "مثل" وإن كانت بلفظ الإِفراد فإنها يُوصف بها المثنى والمجموعُ والمؤنث.


----------



## Ibn Nacer

cherine said:


> It's still a نعت/صفة . Here's a similar case in the Qur'an (سورة هود، الآية 13):
> 
> { أَمْ يَقُولُونَ ٱفْتَرَاهُ قُلْ فَأْتُواْ بِعَشْرِ سُوَرٍ مِّثْلِهِ مُفْتَرَيَٰتٍ وَٱدْعُواْ مَنِ ٱسْتَطَعْتُمْ مِّن دُونِ ٱللَّهِ إِن كُنتُمْ صَادِقِينَ }
> قوله تعالى: {أَمْ يَقُولُونَ}: في "أم" هذه وجهان، أحدهما: أنها منقطعةٌ فتقدَّر بـ"بل" والهمزة، فالتقدير: بل أتقولون افتراه. والضمير في "افتراه" لما يُوحَىٰ. والثاني: أنها متصلة، فقدَّروها بمعنىٰ: أيكتفون بما أوحينا إليك من القرآن أم يقولون إنه ليس من عند اللَّه؟.
> قوله: {مِّثْلِهِ} نعت لـ"سُوَر" و "مثل" وإن كانت بلفظ الإِفراد فإنها يُوصف بها المثنى والمجموعُ والمؤنث.



Merci j'ai appris quelque chose.


----------



## rayloom

Ibn Nacer said:


> The problem is that the word حرفٍ is indefinite and the word مِثْلِ is definite by the annexation.



There are situations when the adjective can be definite while the noun described by it is indefinite.
1) when the adjective is a word like مثل، غير، نحو, which are described as words موغلة في الإبهام
2) when the adjective is a نعت سببي, where it's annexed to a pronoun referring to the described noun.
3) when the adjective isn't really defined by the annexation, as in the case of the false iDafa.


----------



## Ibn Nacer

rayloom said:


> There are situations when the adjective can be definite while the noun described by it is indefinite.
> 1) when the adjective is a word like مثل، غير، نحو, which are described as words موغلة في الإبهام
> 2) when the adjective is a نعت سببي, where it's annexed to a pronoun referring to the described noun.
> 3) when the adjective isn't really defined by the annexation, as in the case of the false iDafa.



Merci Rayloom, ça fait plaisir de te relire, ça faisait longtemps.

Ok, j'ai compris, il n' y a que ces trois noms (مثل، غير، نحو) ?

false iDafa = idhafah lafdhiyyah ?

Merci.


----------



## rayloom

Ibn Nacer said:


> Merci Rayloom, ça fait plaisir de te relire, ça faisait longtemps.
> 
> Ok, j'ai compris, il n' y a que ces trois noms (مثل، غير، نحو) ?
> 
> false iDafa = idhafah lafdhiyyah ?
> 
> Merci.



Merci Ibn Nacer...Ravi de te relire aussi 
Tu as aussi شبه (utilisé comme مثل). C'est tout je pense (pour les mots se trouvant comme adjetif dans une telle situation).
Et tout a fait concernant l'iDafa lafdhiyyah.


----------



## Ibn Nacer

rayloom said:


> Merci Ibn Nacer...Ravi de te relire aussi
> Tu as aussi شبه (utilisé comme مثل). C'est tout je pense (pour les mots se trouvant comme adjetif dans une telle situation).
> Et tout a fait concernant l'iDafa lafdhiyyah.



Merci encore.


----------



## Ali Smith

Shouldn't it be إدخال حرف في حرف مثلها? I mean, we say الحرفان اللهويتان (which refers to ك and ق, which are pronounced with the uvula or اللَّهاة), don't we?


----------



## imranqqq

Yes, it should be مثلها.


----------



## fenakhay

حرف is masculine.


----------



## Ibn Nacer

Salut,

Maybe the word حرف  can have both genders (masculine and feminine) ?
In any case, it seems that it is often considered masculine, examples :

- In al âjurrûmiyyah and some of his comments (source: أقسام الكلام - معهد آفاق التيسير للتعليم عن بعد)

الْكَلامُ هُوَ اللَّفْظُ الْمُرَكَّبُ المُفيدُ بِالْوَضْعِ، وأقْسامُهُ ثَلاثَةٌ: اسْمٌ، وفِعْلٌ، وحَرْفٌ جاءَ لِمَعْنًى.

وأمَّا الحرفُ: فهُوَ فِي اللُّغَةِ: الطَّرَفُ.
...
الحرفُ:ومعْنَاهُ لُغةً:الطرَفُ
...
حرْفٌ مشترَكٌ بينَ الأسماءِ والأفعالِ؛
...
وحرْفٌ مُخْتَصٌّ بالأسماءِ
...
ولَمَّا كان الاسمُ والفعلُ لا يَخْلُوَانِ عن المعنَى، والحرفُ قد يكونُ له مَعْنًى وقد لا يَكونُ
...
والحرف ما لا يصلح معه دليل الاسم ولا دليل الفعل


- In some Arab dictionaries (arabdict) :

(نح) أحد أقسام الكلمة الثَّلاثة ويُسمَّى حرف المعنى وهو يدلّ على معنى في غيره ويربط بين أجزاء الكلام

*الكَلامُ لَفْظٌ مُرَكَّبٌ وَأَقْسامُهُ اِسْمٌ وَفِعْلٌ وَحَرْفٌ*: الحَرْفُ هُوَ ما دَلَّ على مَعْنَى في غَيْرِهِ، والحُروفُ هِيَ: أ. أُحادِيَّةٌ: الباءُ والتَّاءُ والسِّينُ والغَيْنُ والكافُ واللاَّمُ والواوُ. وَكُلُّ حَرْفٍ مِنْ هَذِهِ الحُروفِ لَهُ مَعْناهُ وَعَمَلُهُ


- Dans ce dictionnaire (source : LDLP - Librairie Du Liban Publishers) :

حَرْفٌ شَمْسِيٌّ، قَمَريٌّ    ‪lettre solaire, lunaire [gramm.]
حَرْفٌ مَنْبُورٌ، غَيْرُ مَنْبُورٍ ‪lettre tonique, atone
حَرْفٌ أَصْليٌّ    ‪radical
حَرْفٌ كَبِيرٌ، حَرْفُ اسْتِهْلَالٍ ‪(lettre) majuscule, lettre capitale
حَرْفٌ صَغيرٌ    ‪(lettre) minuscule
...


----------



## cherine

Ibn Nacer said:


> Salut,
> 
> Maybe the word حرف  can have both genders (masculine and feminine) ?


As far as I know, the word حرف is only masculine. Even _all _the examples you cited confirm this, so why do you suggest it can be feminine?


----------

